# Questions about adjustable driver - should i square the face or use grip as my alignment?



## Aeu99184 (Nov 19, 2020)

I recently bought an epic flash sub zero and have been trying the various settings available at the range.

It is a 10.5 degree and I seem to get more distance and ball speed if i drop the loft by -1. From doing some reading it seems that reducing loft opens the face around 1.6 degrees.

The issue I am having is when I do this and then put my hands on my alignment grip the face looks ridiculously open.
I found a tweet yesterday from golf pride saying that you should use the grip alignment to square yourself and not the club head  but this doesnt seem to work at all.

If I square the face of the club without grounding  it and move my hands away from the alignment markings on the grip it seems to work much better?

I also tried one of the newer ping drivers and noticed that when you lay the club on the ground it looks very open is this just a new thing with modern drivers?

I came from an old Taylor Made XR03 which had no adjustability and just sat nice and square when you rested it on the ground.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 19, 2020)

The grips on adjustable clubs should be plain round and not have a ridge. Realisticly they should also not have any alignment markings which change when you adjust the club (as you say with some adapters the club face angle changes when you change the loft), TaylorMade use such grips on their adjustable clubs

So for me it is always about aligning the club head face with your intended shot.


----------



## Aeu99184 (Nov 19, 2020)

thanks for the reply.

just seems odd that they put an golf pride align + grip on them from the factory! 

havent even been able to take it out on the course yet due to the rain..
been to the range twice with a 20mph + crosswind from the left so hard to guage what its doing!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 19, 2020)

jim8flog said:



			The grips on adjustable clubs should be plain round and not have a ridge. Realisticly they should also not have any alignment markings which change when you adjust the club (as you say with some adapters the club face angle changes when you change the loft), TaylorMade use such grips on their adjustable clubs

So for me it is always about aligning the club head face with your intended shot.
		
Click to expand...

+1 for this. That's why I think having face angle adjustment on clubs is a waste of time.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 19, 2020)

Aeu99184 said:



			thanks for the reply.

just seems odd that they put an golf pride align + grip on them from the factory!

havent even been able to take it out on the course yet due to the rain..
been to the range twice with a 20mph + crosswind from the left so hard to guage what its doing!
		
Click to expand...

I use these

http://www.adoregolfgrips.com/taylormade-tour-velvet-360-grips-by-golf-pride-black-red/


----------



## Imurg (Nov 19, 2020)

Callaway's Optifit sleeve system allows changes to be made without moving the shaft orientation.
You should be able to grip the club normally in any combination of the sleeve cogs - that's why they can put Align grips on them.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 20, 2020)

I have a Callaway Mavrik driver and like all my other clubs it has an MCC Plus 4 Align grip. They come with a non-plus 4 Align grip as standard. As per Imurg, the Callaway shaft tip uses a 2 way adjustment so shaft alignment is unaffected by changing loft or face angle. 

In Titleist drivers, the A1 setting (standard) and the D4 (toe down and extra loft, I think) have the same shaft orientation, but other settings change the orientation.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 20, 2020)

This is worth a watch


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			This is worth a watch






Click to expand...

Very interesting.
Tried mine on a laminate floor and you really can see what he’s saying.
But the cushion  of grass on most tees stops this happening so it’s not as noticeable.
Great video though.


----------



## albie999 (Nov 20, 2020)

Agree, that video was very good, def learnt quite a bit from that


----------

